# June Photo Comp - Winners Announced



## fishingchook (Mar 4, 2008)

Date photo taken:30/5/09
Location of photo:Mackay,Qld
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):yes
Agree to have image reproduced:yes

75cm flatty getting a break after a hard fight.


----------



## Ozzybass (Jun 29, 2007)

fishingchook, I likem the pic!!


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Date photo taken: 26 May
Location of photo: Googong Dam, NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Date photo taken: 5 June
Location of photoatonga creek, NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Yep to all questions

06062009 
Lake Samsonvale Lungfish rescue, lungfish back in the water.


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

Date photo taken:31st May 2009
Location of photo:Wales, UK
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Date photo taken: 04/06/09
Location of photo: Daintree River
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

This photo was taken about 15 minutes before "The Critter" turned up. We see a lot of sunset/sunrise photos here, but this one was taken in the dark.

Date photo taken: 7th June, 2009
Location of photo: Altona, PPB
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Date photo taken: 9th June 2009
Location of photo: South Wall, Richmond River Ballina NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes










Date photo taken: 9th June 2009
Location of photo: Richmond River, Ballina NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes










Date photo taken: 8th June 2009
Location of photo: South Ballina Beach, South Ballina NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

My first d. i. y. build 
date taken 22- 05-2009
location At home sawtell n.s.w.
high resolution available yes
agree to reproduction yes


----------



## margray1962 (Jan 8, 2008)

Shipwrecked ?? no, no, no ,Just resting
date taken 10-06-2009
location coffs harbour inside marina
high resolution available yes
agree to reproduction yes


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Love the wooden sic Margray!


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

My little entry... :roll:

Date photo taken: 11th June 2009
Location of photo: Clarrie Hall Dam, Northern NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


























Cheers,
Georgia ;-)


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

pic 700 pixels wide -- please expand window if necessary

Date photo taken: 04June09
Location of photo: Main Beach, Noosa
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES









_Madcow and Andypaddles get ready to boogie on a woolly day in Noosa_


----------



## Rodinal (Apr 7, 2009)

Great shot Sunshine - I would really like to get hold of the original image in raw format if possible (jpeg would be OK) to work on the image to bring out some of that wonderful detail in the sky, surf, rocks and foreground.

PM me if your interested.


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

Date photo taken: 13 june
Location of photo: Rodd Point NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES








Shot with FinePix Z33WP at 2009-06-13








Shot with FinePix Z33WP at 2009-06-12








Shot with FinePix Z33WP at 2009-06-12
bottom 2 photo's taken 12th june at hen and chicken bay, last photo mainly to show i was in a yak


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

A serene moment spotted at Noosa on Thursday 11/6.


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

Date photo taken: 5 June 09
Location of photo: Maroon Dam
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproded: yes


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Date - 14th June
Location - off Ulladulla
High res - yes (edit - got me mb's and mp's mixed up! ;-) )
Agreed to reproduction - yes









and another, same details as above.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Date - 14th June
Location - Moffats Beach Sunshine Coast
High res - yes 
Agreed to reproduction - yes


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Date photo taken: 6 th June
Location of photo: GREAT OCEAN RD LORNE VIC - THE OTWAYS
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes

THE SERENITY...


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

What a hard job picking the winner of this comp .some great photo here good luck .


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Date photo taken: 19th June
Location of photo: Georges River, Sydney
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

Date photo taken:26th June 2009
Location of photo:Wales, UK
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks leftie and all the other entrants and of course, the voters. And AKFF, and madcowes and andypaddles who proved such great subjects.

Now for the July comp


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

A big thanks to AKFF, i just received a bag of goodies in the post. Now i await my punishment for swapping the Baby On Board sticker on the back of the car for my AKFF one!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

dishley said:


> A big thanks to AKFF, i just received a bag of goodies in the post. Now i await my punishment for swapping the Baby On Board sticker on the back of the car for my AKFF one!


Bloody heck that was quick.. I only posted them yesterday arvo! 8)


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you for the prize Guys. Got it in the post yesterday. 

Cheers,
Georgia ;-)


----------

